# Sex with a new partner changes vaginal bacteria



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A very interesting study. This could possibly explain why some wives who have very infrequent sex, my find it unpleasant, as they have not yet developed an immunity to their husbands particular bacteria.



> Her own research has also found a link between unprotected sex and imbalanced vaginal bacteria – and this has been linked to an increased risk of contracting an STI or developing pelvic inflammatory disease.
> 
> *Immune response*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That is fascinating!

Good post.

I wonder what implications this has for suspected Infidelity? If a husband cheats, and is idioticnough onto use a condom, he is possibly bringing home new bacteria which would upset his wife's vagina?

If a wife cheats, without using a condom, she potentially experiences temporary vaginal inflammation until the microflora in her vag balance back to normal?

What are the implications for women who regularly have multiple sex partners?

Once again the lesson is....use a condom, always!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> That is fascinating!
> 
> Good post.
> 
> ...


Yes if a husband cheats, he is bringing home the OW's bacteria. He's bringing it home even if they used a condom because there is always some skin contact.

And if a woman cheats, she is bringing home the OM's bacteria.

And let's not forget about viruses.

STD? Yep,


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A couple of thoughts....

If a female hasn't had sex or equivalent masturbation with insertable toys in a while, the next sexual encounter she has ( if it goes on long enough) can cause tiny tears in her delicate tissues, even with sufficient lubrication. Then she is even more vulnerable to bacterial infection. I did not get an infection from it, but any time I went more than a month without vaginal penetration, the next time I had sex I was sore and stinging the next day. I know this was the beginning of an infection but my body fought it off.

Additionally, with every new sexual partner I've had, I could actually feel my body making adjustments to their chemistry.

With partners I've felt strong chemistry with, this adjustment happened very quickly. With partners I've felt less or no real chemistry with, I never fully adjusted to the mix of our chemistry together either. I always felt kind of stingy and itchy after sex in an unpleasant way.

When a man smells good to me no matter what he's eaten or drank or done right before I see him, I know that our bacterial chemistry is good, too. Perhaps our pheromone receptors are in part telling us who might make our coochies sick, as well as who might give us genetically healthy babies. Maybe this balance is required for healthier babies. The bacterias we carry are like a profile, and if the profiles don't match, the proper conditions for a sperm and egg to thrive aren't met....maybe. I'm just speculating based on my intuitive sense of my own body and experiences.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> That is fascinating!
> 
> .....Once again the lesson is....use a condom, always!


Actually, I think the real implication is find someone you love and be faithful to them and have sex as frequently as you can.

But then again, I am old school.:wink2:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> A couple of thoughts....
> 
> If a female hasn't had sex or equivalent masturbation with insertable toys in a while, the next sexual encounter she has ( if it goes on long enough) can cause tiny tears in her delicate tissues, even with sufficient lubrication. Then she is even more vulnerable to bacterial infection....
> 
> ...


Interesting. Didn't know about the micro-tears. That could also explain a lot about why some couples who don't have frequent sex, the act of PIV sex may be painful to the woman or be unpleasant.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I love the smell of my wife... even her sweat. She doesn't quite understand that... but I do. And yet she says she likes my sweat too.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> That is fascinating!
> 
> Good post.
> 
> ...


Same results...bringing home foreign bacteria...unless you're using a latex hand glove/finger condoms and a dental dam, too. Which, being realistic, not many people are willing to do. So, even with condom use, people with multiple sex partners or who are with someone who has multiple sex partners are being exposed to foreign bacteria.

Back when I was single or with my exH and regularly had multiple sex partners my vaginal balance seemed much harder to upset. After being with DH and only DH for a few years I noticed that my vaginal balance seemed easier to knock off kilter. I've always wondered if it's because I am no longer constantly exposed to new bacteria and my body's gotten a bit lazy. Could also be hormonal changes as I age, too. *shrug* Who knows?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I always wondered why me and the XH smelled bad. This is an eye opener. 

I don't smell bad and have been told by many partners that I don't have much of a scent at all. My son's father actually preferred if I had gotten a little sweaty before sex to improve my scent (if that makes sense). 

My XH didn't taste or smell bad to me but after we had (terrible) sex, the smell of us TOGETHER was extremely off putting to me. First time ever with any man. It was very strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I always wondered why me and the XH smelled bad. This is an eye opener.
> 
> I don't smell bad and have been told by many partners that I don't have much of a scent at all. My son's father actually preferred if I had gotten a little sweaty before sex to improve my scent (if that makes sense).
> 
> ...


Definitely bad chemistry.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Definitely bad chemistry.




No Doubt. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Researchers are trying to develop probiotics that can restore a healthy community of vaginal bacteria.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

germ warfare.

its a conspiracy. by nature


----------

